# Essential oils for Christmas soaps



## GardenGirl (Oct 13, 2010)

So, hubby and I have been sniffing EO's till we're light headed . . .

How does Orange, Nutmeg, West Indies Bay & Clove sound? 

We kind of liked it but I was wondering if there are any other combos that are Christmas-y.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Oct 13, 2010)

I love fir and/or spruce.  Perfect for christmas, and affordable EOs.


----------



## IanT (Oct 13, 2010)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> I love fir and/or spruce.  Perfect for christmas, and affordable EOs.



I second that!

and peppermint (also real cool if you layer your soaps red/white)

mmmmmmmm


----------



## GardenGirl (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks, ya'll.

I just used fir for the first time this past week - I really like it!  I mixed it with cedarwood.  Very nice.  

I also did the orange, nutmeg, clove, w indies bay yesterday.  I ended up adding benzoin to it also.  Big hit here with the fam!  Smells holiday-cooking-ish.  

I do already have a peppermint that we love.  I forgot that would be Christmas-y, too!

I spose i could experiment with cinnamon.  Seems like all I read about says it's so bad for using on the skin - but maybe there's a blend I could come up with that wouldn't need too much cinnamon to have a nice effect.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Oct 16, 2010)

I have used straight cinnamon in a couple different batches and all the people who have tried it so far have no problem.  I added a little cinnamon powder for color and was surprised at the very gentle exfoliation it added.


----------



## GardenGirl (Oct 17, 2010)

Prairiecraft, good to know.  Did you use it at .5 oz/ppo?  

I totally agree with ground cinnamon as an additive - I really like the gentle scratchies it makes!  It's one of my favorite textures.


----------



## judymoody (Oct 20, 2010)

I just made a batch with ginger tea, ground cinnamon, 10x orange EO, lemongrass EO (to anchor) and vanilla FO.  It looks and smells like gingerbread.


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 24, 2010)

I agree with Ian. I just made a peppermint yesterday. I didn't like it at first but after the soap set up it smells amazing! Next time I am going to add a little chocolate fo..


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 24, 2010)

I agree with Ian. I just made a peppermint yesterday. I didn't like it at first but after the soap set up it smells amazing! Next time I am going to add a little chocolate fo..


----------



## Woodi (Oct 24, 2010)

a new popular blend for me in wintertime (hence Christmas-y) is:

eucalyptus/lavender/peppermint/ in a 1:1:.5 ratio (my pep is super-strong). You can play with your own fav ratios.

I also did a fir+orange which is very nice, and well-liked.

My cinnamon blends seize up quickly, so I use full water (no discount) and make them HP style.

cinnamon+clove+ginger is very nice.


----------

